# Preferred Method of Transportation



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Trains, Public Transportation, and Bicycles. 


Cars bore me.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

A dragon.

I'd also settle for a Gryphon.




If I'm feeling nice I'd ride a Pegasus, but you better buy me dinner.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Tophat182 said:


> I travel mainly by camel spider sleds.


Holy fucking crap :crying:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*A badass customized spaceship, of course.*


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I prefer muscle-based or entertainment vehicle-based transportation. (bicycle, walking, kayak, etc)


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the convenience of a car, but I honestly dislike driving.

I love walking and if I could get away with walking everywhere I most certainly would. That is not exactly the most reasonable option though, living in such a sprawled out city.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting that bus is not mentioned.
I think it would be better with multiple option as I use several of the above. I've travelled from Europe to Singapore surface and my previous trip went from Europe via the Arab Peninsula to Namibia and back to Europe via Morocco also surface.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Walking



INTJ


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

For day to day commutes around here cars are really the only option.
There are way too many terrible drivers to for bikes or motorcycles. 
I really enjoyed taking the DC metro, but that probably has more to do with the engineering side than anything else.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Walking short distances, trains for longer distances. I will carpool with someone when necessary, but not preferred unless they have a Tesla or something lol. 

Sometimes I wish I had bat wings and could just fly where I need to go. Horses are cool but I think it's cruel to use them in urban environments, they only belong in rural environments where they're well-cared for and practically needed.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I voted animal... Horseback is the best... I never rode a horse, but I get the feeling I would love it. Plus, it would make me look cool. 

But I actually like trains (including tube/subway/metro/underground... they're also trains), out of the options I did experience.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dragon


----------

